# West Chicagoland - FS: fisher and western plow lights and controls all brand new



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, I have a few extra plow parts I have in my parts room that I am selling. Only selling because I have several of each in my parts room and I don't need that much spare inventory.

What i have for sale:

Intensifire / nighthawk plow lights, brand new in the box (28800-1): $225 plus shipping

Fisher / western hand held controller, brand new six pin (9400 / 96500 ): $225 plus shipping

Fisher / western joystick controller, 4 pin straight blades (49700 / 96800): $200 plus shipping

Fisher / western joystick controller, used 6 pin, (all controls work except it does not engage float) (8292 / 56396 ): $100 plus shipping

PM me if you are interested in any of the parts.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

good prices!


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Plow lights are sold. Only controllers are left. 

I also have a used working joystick 6 pin (8292 / 56396) for $150 plus shipping


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sent a message


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

can the mod delete this thread. I have to edit and revise alot of the content on here


----------

